# Your own tags on shirts



## dmartin041 (Jul 18, 2006)

What up everyone. Where can you buy T-shirts that don't have any tags so we can place on our own. I'm new to all this. Is this possible? We want to have shirts with our tag printed on where the normal tag is.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Where can you buy T-shirts that don't have any tags so we can place on our own. I'm new to all this. Is this possible?


Not many places sell t-shirts without tags because of some legal requirements to have tags in the neckline.

Most people find a brand they like (Hanes, Gildan, AmericanApparel, AlternativeApparel, M & O Knits, etc) and then have them relabeled by either a screen printing or local seamstress (or they do it themself).

Some manufacturers will relabel their blanks at the factor if you place a large enough minimum order (AlternativeApparel, Jerico Sportswear, RoyalApparel, Continental Clothing are a few that do this).

You can get custom labels from many places (www.clothinglabels4u.com, luckylabel, djslabels, etc).

This is probably one of the more popular topics in the forum  If you do a forum search for: *relabeling*,* relabel* or *labels* you will find tons of information the subject.


----------



## dmartin041 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help bro


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Could you have a plastisol print or a stitched logo in place of your label on a t-shirt? Thanks,

Nick.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hongkongdmz said:


> Could you have a plastisol print or a stitched logo in place of your label on a t-shirt?


If you're asking a legal question about relabelling (i.e. can you have a printed plastisol label in place of a woven neck label), then the answer is yes. All the legal requirements about being permanent, appropriately located, having certain mandated information, etc. still apply, but the labelled information doesn't have to be on a tag (it can be directly on the garment).


----------



## aerodynamics (Mar 2, 2006)

Check with the shirt manufacturer to see if they have a relabelling program. We are having our shirts relabelled by Alstyle Apparel. A large minimum order is usually required so if you're doing a big run, this might be something to consider.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, I'll have to check with my supplier on that.


----------



## xburner (Aug 18, 2006)

When relabeling the tags, do I need to include the orginal RN # on my new customize tag?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, you don't.

But you must keep a record of that information.


----------



## aerodynamics (Mar 2, 2006)

xburner said:


> When relabeling the tags, do I need to include the orginal RN # on my new customize tag?


It's not a must. You can also leave in the manufacturer's care tag that has the content and care info underneath your own label.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

True, but not all shirts have separate labels. Some of them have the all of the info on 1 label. If that's the case, if you relabel, then you must make sure that all of the required info that was on the original label is on your label.


----------



## xburner (Aug 18, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> If that's the case, if you relabel, then you must make sure that all of the required info that was on the original label is on your label.


so I can leave out the RN # , but must have all the other information, right?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Basically. 

Check out this link:

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/business/textile/bus21.shtm

Maybe this will clear it up a little bit for you. If you still have questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Basically.
> 
> Check out this link:
> 
> ...


This link was very helpful, thank you for posting it !!


----------



## xburner (Aug 18, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Basically.
> 
> Check out this link:
> 
> ...


Thanks! That cleared up for me.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Do remember that if you leave out the RN you have to have the full legal company name on the tag (I think yours is okay (i.e. it doesn't have to be the manufacturer)... the key is that the goods have to be traceable).


----------



## BelHeirClothing (Mar 23, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Do remember that if you leave out the RN you have to have the full legal company name on the tag (I think yours is okay (i.e. it doesn't have to be the manufacturer)... the key is that the goods have to be traceable).



So can someone list exactly what needs to be on the tagless label on the shirt? im kinda confused


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The FTC has a good bunch of pages on it, or if you search the forums I wrote a comprehensive post about it quite a while ago.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Solmu said:


> ...if you search the forums I wrote a comprehensive post about it quite a while ago.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=5569&postcount=22


----------



## tylerhenson801 (Aug 27, 2008)

In reading the FTC's site, they say

"The label(s) with required information must be securely attached to the product until it is delivered to the consumer. However, the label(s) need not be permanently attached."

I have a friend that buys tagless shirts (no tags, no printing, nothing... completely blank), and he prints his own tag on cardstock, then attaches it to the sleeve with a clothes-pin.

I'll have to ask him, but is anyone aware of sites you can get those shirts from? I'm sure they're out there, just... not sure where!


----------



## tylerhenson801 (Aug 27, 2008)

oooooh... but this post is REALLY OLD! I just realized... LOL!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tylerhenson801 said:


> In reading the FTC's site, they say
> 
> "The label(s) with required information must be securely attached to the product until it is delivered to the consumer. However, the label(s) need not be permanently attached."


As the next paragraph of the same document says though, care instructions must be permanently attached.

There are different rules (location, permanency) for different pieces of information: it's just easier to combine them all. *Something* has to be permanent, so why not just combine it all into one label you only have to apply once? But you don't actually have to do that if you don't want to.



tylerhenson801 said:


> oooooh... but this post is REALLY OLD! I just realized... LOL!


Yup, two years and counting.


----------



## Rory_ (Jan 2, 2008)

If you purchase a shirt with a label and you are doing low volume you can unpick the labels yourself. Its much easier to use a plastisol transfer for your size then to get a new label sew in, as to remove a label you dont need to unstitch a shirt, but to replace a label you do. The label can be removed with a unpicker and some steady hands.

Replacing a label can lead to problems with the seams lining up to the original seams. Out of a whole batch (almost 1000) we had around 700 shirts below the quality they need to be to sell when we were going down the route of replacing the tags. It needs to be done correctly, with ALOT of care and even still it needs to be tied off which is somewhat visible regardless of how good the seamstress is. If its a very good seamstress it might not be visible by the average person, but its still there. 

Plastisol looks better and is probably more cost effective then relabelling as it was for us. 










this is what we got plastisol transferred on and cost around 30cents a peice to print and 30 cents to press.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It doesn't look like it complies with the FTC's regulations, though.

Do you have all of the required info printed?


----------



## Rory_ (Jan 2, 2008)

The t-shirts are auspirit garments, they have this information inside the shirt in the seam on another tag.


----------



## BiGSHANEC&CO. (Sep 2, 2008)

just what i was looking for. always wondered if i could put custom tags on my shirts. and here is my answer. thanks.


----------

